# Reformed Catechisms and Confessions of Faith: For the Person in the Pew



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 29, 2007)

_Reformed Catechisms and Confessions of Faith: For the Person in the Pew_ (2007), edited by Jim West, is available here.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm surprised the Belgic Confession is left out; the selection overall seems somewhat random, especially in light of the preface's claim that "The Confessions and catechisms assembled here are the most important of those composed over the centuries by Reformed Theologians."


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 29, 2007)

Me Died Blue said:


> I'm surprised the Belgic Confession is left out; the selection overall seems somewhat random, especially in light of the preface's claim that "The Confessions and catechisms assembled here are the most important of those composed over the centuries by Reformed Theologians."



Concur. There are more comprehensive publications in this genre, to be sure, but I posted the link for anyone who might be interested nevertheless.


----------

